# Sea of Green



## Mr.Therapy Man (Sep 22, 2009)

Anybody nunning the sea of green?Ive found that by topping and getting multiple heads that Ive increased my yield about 30%.Ive had about 65 clones in a 6x6 room.It looks like Im going to pull about 1.5 elbows, from topping and vegging one week extra.I chopped about 3/4 of a pound of trainwreck yesterday at day 58.Ive been growing plants strait up in the sea of green and Im not satisfied with the yields Heres some pics of Opium in the sea of green taken this morning.All plants are about 30inches with an even canopy.(I brought them out into the spare room for the pics)


----------



## Mr.Therapy Man (Sep 22, 2009)

Heres a few pics of some plants growing in the sea


----------



## cbtwohundread (Sep 22, 2009)

brilliant.,.,


----------



## Mr.Therapy Man (Sep 22, 2009)

By the way I left out that these are at day 46 of flowering.They were dusted a little by a couple nanners. Im glad they had been flowering 40 days when they were dusted


----------



## Hot Mess (Sep 22, 2009)

Absolutely gorgeous! +rep for ya


----------



## MEANGREEN69 (Sep 22, 2009)

nice...is opium the only strain ur running? also how tall are they when u flower?, and do u top befor u veg or after? and what size light u useing?


----------



## Mr.Therapy Man (Sep 23, 2009)

Im running GHS wreck,M#1, and Opium in the sea.I run two 430s in the summer(heat)and two 600s during the winter.I usually top about the time the clones start growing (10 inches)I was just running as many as I could fit in the flowering room growing straight up,since topping yields have greatly increased.I flower at ten to 14 inches and clones stretch to almost 3 feet,the secret with 400s is an even canopy


----------



## sogbunn (Sep 23, 2009)

i pull sea of greens by super cropping... check my journal and ull see the blanket of bud


----------



## Mr.Therapy Man (Sep 23, 2009)

Ive suppercropped some back about 8 years ago I must not know how to tweek the stem to get good results


----------



## sogbunn (Sep 23, 2009)

Mr.Therapy Man said:


> Ive suppercropped some back about 8 years ago I must not know how to tweek the stem to get good results


did u weigh them down or sumthin?? like what happened?? did they grow bak up???


----------



## Mr.Therapy Man (Sep 23, 2009)

I just could not train them to do what i wanted.It seemed to stunt my plants.Ive been doing some research on SC and will probably give it another whirl.Im starting a four strain seed grow now,I have not grown from seed in a while and Im looking forward to the a big harvest.I really dont need it, Im sitting on bud in jars from two harvest prior and getting ready to chop again.When no one knows you grow, your weed goes farther PEACE


----------



## sogbunn (Sep 23, 2009)

https://www.rollitup.org/advanced-marijuana-cultivation/136974-super-cropping.html
this thread has it all..


----------



## Mr.Therapy Man (Sep 23, 2009)

Thanks sogbunn, thats the link I needed


----------



## sogbunn (Sep 23, 2009)

npz'.. im a big beliver in this technique... happy to spread the word.. good luck!!!


----------



## MEANGREEN69 (Sep 23, 2009)

so do all the strains give u a higher yeild when toped?? i was thinking about trying this but i always heard some strains will give a lower yeild when top and thats a chance i cant afford right now ya dig?


----------



## Mr.Therapy Man (Sep 23, 2009)

Ive found that true with some strains but generally speaking topping produces more weight


----------



## sogbunn (Sep 24, 2009)

topping produces more heads which can equal more weight.. if u top and then flower, then i dont see it being more profiable.. but if u veg for 2 weeks after u top, it will grow 2 colas rather then 1... what ever u do to ur plant to increase its yeilds(top, fim, supercrop, lst) u gotta give it time to develope what u r creating


----------

